# Circle City Monthly Ride, Orange CA. Aug.8th 2021



## tripple3 (Jul 19, 2021)

Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA AUG.8th, 2021
What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. tag @Misterotis to plan a route.😊
When: Sunday AUG.8th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month.🥰
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.
Always a great time; come on out, let's Ride.😎


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 19, 2021)

Got a idea, let's make this a schwinn "C" model themed ride, don't have to, but I know a bunch of us have them! Just a thought....


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 19, 2021)

@fordmike65  this doesn't affect you as you rarely go on this ride....lol


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 2, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Got a idea, let's make this a schwinn "C" model themed ride



Bump for Sunday's ride,
Meet at 10
 pedal at 10:30-ish around neighborhoods and trails.
I will ride Electric, "C" model Schwinn, much loved and adorned for almost a Long-time.🥰




Hoping to see @kevin x back at this ride soon; we miss you,
and others that used to ride here.
@Misterotis  lives nearby and has a route planned for Sunday, August 8th
Come on; let's ride!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 2, 2021)

Pretty sure we're gonna make this one. It's been a while...


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 2, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Pretty sure we're gonna make this one. It's been a while...



Bring your c model..... LoL


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 2, 2021)

"C" models.... @cyclingday @Goatroper @mrg @cyclonecoaster.com has to be more of you with them....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 2, 2021)

*I "C" @BFGforme .... I haven't gone through the "C" yet ... so we will "C" if it makes it out for all to "C" *


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 2, 2021)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *I "C" @BFGforme .... I haven't gone through the "C" yet ... so we will "C" if it makes it out for all to "C" *



Guess we shall "C" I see


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 3, 2021)

*Well @BFGforme ... I rode my straight bar 1940 "BC" oddball bike with the first year non-embossed clamshell tank & odd graphics @ the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle ride last Sunday .. Would this qualify for the "C" request ride ?? ... Asking for a friend 



*


----------



## schwinnja (Aug 3, 2021)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *Well @BFGforme ... I rode my straight bar 1940 "BC" oddball bike with the first year non-embossed clamshell tank & odd graphics @ the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle ride last Sunday .. Would this qualify for the "C" request ride ?? ... Asking for a friend
> 
> View attachment 1457022*



Is that friend  hiding in the mirror in the background?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 3, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Bring your c model..... LoL



You might be surprised... 😏


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 3, 2021)

*Yes @schwinnja  .. that is one of the CYCLONE COASTER family members .. a added bonus as in many of my pics .. *


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 4, 2021)

schwinnja said:


> Is that friend  hiding in the mirror in the background?



Why yes, I believe it is! And to be Frank with you noooo.....


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 4, 2021)

We all wanna "C" the other, but I guess it could count....


----------



## mrg (Aug 5, 2021)

Here is my "C" model, a Colson Comander!, or would that be my CC model?


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 7, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Pretty sure we're gonna make this one. It's been a while...



Hopefully see you two tomorrow.
Those "Straight-bar" Colsons look like a C-model.
Maybe "C" @Cory 's Crusader. It's been a while...
@63caddy @downhorse @Velocipedist Co. @kevin x @markivpedalpusher @OC54 @oddball @Rusty72 @lounging @Shellygasser @Handle Bar Hoarder @Rat Rod @John @schwinnja @cyclonecoaster.com @rcole45 @mrg @cyclingday @rustjunkie @Schwinn499 @ssum2 @hm. @birdzgarage @Robertriley @Joe Buffardi @Rayzway310 @Goatroper @Dawalt @eddie_bravo @Fltwd57 @rustystone2112 @srfndoc @SoBayRon @whizzer1 @WESTCOASTRIDERS @Misterotis @Bajaway @Oilit @Balloonoob @Jimmy V 
@sorryididnttagu


----------



## Misterotis (Aug 7, 2021)

Scouting out a route for tomorrow, here’s a good picture spot.


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 7, 2021)

Misterotis said:


> Scouting out a route for tomorrow, here’s a good picture spot.
> 
> View attachment 1459226



Wait, that doesn't look like a"C" model?  Humm...... guess I'll "C" all of you tomorrow morning, bright and early....."C" you all soon!!!


----------



## SoBayRon (Aug 8, 2021)

Thanks for the tag @tripple3 - would love to be there today with you guys but I can’t ride now. Should be back on the bike in a month or so, they say. Please post a lot of pics - always sooo many cool bikes at this ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 8, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Thanks for the tag @tripple3 - would love to be there today with you guys but I can’t ride now. Should be back on the bike in a month or so, they say. Please post a lot of pics - always sooo many cool bikes at this ride!



Great time as usual.
@Eric & Shawna stopped for a visit from AZ with their puppy;








Frank @cyclonecoaster.com rushed to get this Liberty "C" model Schwinn here for the"C" Model ride;
Awesome bike, great colors, better yet to come;🥰
























1936 Schwinn Electric "C" model 
Missed seeing @BFGforme that called the theme;
Hope everything's OK!
See you next month, Sept.12th🥰


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 8, 2021)

Unfortunately, I didn’t take many pictures today, once I got fixated on those green bikes.






















Another nice ride around Old Town Orange.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 8, 2021)

i did not 'C' any bfg  C MODELS THERE 😘


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 8, 2021)

Sorry folks was loaded up and headed out and got called off! Bummed I couldn't make it, looks like a great turnout! Cool bikes out there today!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Aug 8, 2021)

Didn't take many pics either but a nice day and good turnout for a ride on the 38 Mahowald SK with the CC crew.


----------



## Eric (Aug 9, 2021)

It was great to see everyone yesterday.  I really miss going on this ride.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 9, 2021)

Good to see you, and Shawna as well, Eric.
Bring a bike next time, so you can plan on doing the ride.



See, you didn’t have to move out of state to get an Arizona front yard. Lol!


----------



## Eric (Aug 9, 2021)

I did not realize it yesterday but that ride was the 6th anniversary of the Orange Ride.

Here is a link to the very first ride...  8 riders on Tire Store Bikes.  









						Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Aug 9th | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
					

Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Aug 9th  What:   Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails.  We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. When:   Sunday August 9th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Where:  Ride starts at the...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Shellygasser (Aug 9, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Hopefully see you two tomorrow.
> Those "Straight-bar" Colsons look like a C-model.
> Maybe "C" @Cory 's Crusader. It's been a while...
> @63caddy @downhorse @Velocipedist Co. @kevin x @markivpedalpusher @OC54 @oddball @Rusty72 @lounging @Shellygasser @Handle Bar Hoarder @Rat Rod @John @schwinnja @cyclonecoaster.com @rcole45 @mrg @cyclingday @rustjunkie @Schwinn499 @ssum2 @hm. @birdzgarage @Robertriley @Joe Buffardi @Rayzway310 @Goatroper @Dawalt @eddie_bravo @Fltwd57 @rustystone2112 @srfndoc @SoBayRon @whizzer1 @WESTCOASTRIDERS @Misterotis @Bajaway @Oilit @Balloonoob @Jimmy V
> ...



Had plans hope to see you next month.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 10, 2021)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> i did not 'C' any bfg  C MODELS THERE 😘



_I “C” you didn’t look closely .. though I guess it's not a BFG "C" for me ~ instead it's a Chicago Cycle Supply LIBERTY badged & decal on the downtube on this one …. I didn’t have a chance to do anything but add air to my “C” …  but wanted to make sure I rode it since the “C” call out was there … Glad I did since the “C” sizzled out it “C”eemed … anyways I definitely need to go though my “C” .. rode on original FISK tires .. by the end of the day the rear tire started to split … but it made the day otherwise .. Ridden … not Hidden_

_





_


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 10, 2021)

Looking forward to the next ride.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 10, 2021)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> _I “C” you didn’t look closely .. though I guess it's not a BFG "C" for me ~ instead it's a Chicago Cycle Supply LIBERTY badged & decal on the downtube on this one …. I didn’t have a chance to do anything but add air to my “C” …  but wanted to make sure I rode it since the “C” call out was there … Glad I did since the “C” sizzled out it “C”eemed … anyways I definitely need to go though my “C” .. rode on original FISK tires .. by the end of the day the rear tire started to split … but it made the day otherwise .. Ridden … not Hidden_
> 
> _View attachment 1460771
> View attachment 1460770_



i 'C' what you mean🤣😅😂🤣😅😂


----------



## 2nd gen schwinn rider (Aug 10, 2021)

Missed out on a good ride..


----------

